# Remote Control Short Arc



## Lips (Nov 29, 2009)

3 Short Arc Remote Controll Lights




*1st*


*ACR RCL-600*

*150 Watt Short Arc* at 65 pounds Around $6000 brand new. Variable focus and multiple V & H speeds...



This light can be found used but they are installed on yatchs and tugs. Probably the most common high-end light for expensive (40 plus foot) yacht tight ships...




Size: 17.0 x 14.0 x 15.0 x in (43.2 x 35.6 x 38.1 cm) 
Weight: 65.0 lbs (29.5 kg) 

Material: Aluminum 
Color: White 
Operation: Remote joystick control 
Accessories: 1942 - Secondary remote joystick; 
A1-14-0093 - 150W/12 or 24V Xenon lamp 
Beam Angle: Variable; can be narrowed and broadened 
Elevation Angle: 18° up, 30° down 
Elevation Speed: 7.5° per second 
Turning Speed: 11° per second Low, 27° per second High 
Lamp: 150 watt Xenon 
Limited Warranty: 1 year 
Carton Dimensions: 26.0 x 21.0 x 19.5 in (66.0 x 53.0 x 50.0 cm) 
Units Per Carton: 1 
Carton Weight: 65.0 lbs (29.5 kg) 


















*2nd*



Perko 200 Watt Short Arc

A Dealer = http://www.woodriverelect.com/


15 Million Candlepower 
200 Watt Xenon Lamp 
Remote Electric Beam-Size Focus 
Advanced Joystick combines simultaneous Speed and Aiming Control with one hand 
Advanced Electroformed Precision-Optic, made of virtually 
Indestructible Nickel, produces a 1-degree beam collimation 
Unique Slip-Ring and Brush Design provides continuous, unlimited horizontal motion with no stop points 
Upside Down Mounting Option (must be specified by model number) 
Detachable Infrared Filter provides Covert Surveillance 
Compact Electronic Solid State Power Supply (Printed Circuit Board provides quick and easy swap-out, for troubleshooting) 
Marine Aluminum and Stainless Steel 
Scratch-Resistant Powder Coat Finish 
Voltages: 115VAC or 230VAC 
Multiple Controls...Weatherproof Options Available, and also Portable Hand-held Controls (Consult Factory for these options)













*3rd* and best


XR 150/500-R20 Short Arc


Manufacturer = *Glamox* = China = The Monster!
I've contacted them and they deal through the below USA Subsidary...

http://www.glamox-international.com...L=GM&M=8&CatID=36&MountID=23&ItemGroup=NL2030

or 

http://www.glamox-international.com


&

USA company that distributes (owned by China Company) = *www.mariteam.com*



XR 150/500 R20
Searchlight Xenon Remote Controlled for fast-running vessel  




Designed to meet applicable marine requirements 
Low weight and compact design 
Applicable to sub-zero temperatures of -50°C 

Specifications
XR 150 and XS 500 are very well suited for high speed vessels, tug boats, pilot vessels and luxury yachts, due to the clean compact design and low weight. All the components are chosen to withstand
corrosion. The searchlights are designed for use in extreme marine environments and require a minimum of maintenance.
Seawater-resistant aluminium housing finished with whitepolyester coating. Benefitting from low weight and simple mounting, these searchlights are designed to operate across a wide range of temperatures. Integrated power supply on XR 150 R20. Control panel and power supply unit included

Light source
150 or 500W Xenon lamp included. The colour distribution of the Xenon lamp makes it especially applicable for detection of ice, as well as having a range 4 times greater than of a Halogen light

Mounting
To deck/base. Integrated power supply for XR 150 

Optics
Durable silver plated glass reflector
Remote controlled light distribution (wide or narrow beam)

Options
Pedestal for high mounting
Slave panel
Radio control












Remote Controll Unit



























Cheers!




.


----------



## BVH (Nov 29, 2009)

To heck with the "small toys", give me the XR 500-R20. I'd like that to go, please.

Although the Trakka would be my first choice.


----------



## Lips (Nov 29, 2009)

www.mariteam.com


They're in Houston TX which is pretty close to me. I'm thinking about maybe bugging them till they give in... or at least till they call the cops :laughing:




.


----------



## Lips (Jan 21, 2010)

.



*Wow! *

Really excited, just bought a used *ACR - 600A 24v* version on ebay for *$600*. Good working condition with Remote Joystick. The beam will electronically focus from flood to spot...

ACR dealers want $600+ for a new bulb and the Joystick new is $1400!
Item is in Houma La just below New Orleans so lots of ships down there.
Never seen one of these on Ebay before... 
Can't wait!






*ACR RCL-600*

*150 Watt Short Arc* at 65 pounds Around *$6000* brand new. Variable focus and multiple V & H speeds...



This light can be found used but they are installed on yachts and tugs. Probably the most common high-end light for expensive (40 plus foot) yacht type ships...




Size: 17.0 x 14.0 x 15.0 x in (43.2 x 35.6 x 38.1 cm) 
Weight: 65.0 lbs (29.5 kg) 

Material: Aluminum 
Color: White 
Operation: Remote joystick control 
Accessories: 1942 - Secondary remote joystick; 
A1-14-0093 - 150W/12 or 24V Xenon lamp 
Beam Angle: Variable; can be narrowed and broadened 
Elevation Angle: 18° up, 30° down 
Elevation Speed: 7.5° per second 
Turning Speed: 11° per second Low, 27° per second High 
Lamp: 150 watt Xenon 
Limited Warranty: 1 year 
Carton Dimensions: 26.0 x 21.0 x 19.5 in (66.0 x 53.0 x 50.0 cm) 
Units Per Carton: 1 
Carton Weight: 65.0 lbs (29.5 kg) 
















*Pics from Ebay Sale*:































.


----------



## BVH (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice find, Vic!


----------



## Lips (Jan 22, 2010)

BVH said:


> Very nice find, Vic!





Thanks!

Definitely one massive chunk of light. This light is listed on many large used yachts for sale. It'll be interested to pull the bulb and see if there is a short-arc bulb out there with upgraded output specs. 

The light will allow user to be searching, hit a button and the beam will return to a predetermined position. It can also be controlled by a secondary wired remote unit...

Wonder if a 22.2 volt Lipo pack will be enough & the way to go for powering the light. BVH did you consider using a LiPo with your locator lights? Wondering if a 8000 mah pack would fire the light up if it was run half way down?


.

.


----------



## BVH (Jan 22, 2010)

Thought it would be nice to do but Locators draw 16-17 Amps running, quite a bit more for starting. I'd probably do it if I had 28 ish Volts and 20 Amps. But no gots so no go.

I did run one off a 9S4P pack made up of A123 cells from DeWalt Packs, so that would have been only a 9 Amp pack or so. They got pretty warm pretty quick IIRC.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 22, 2010)

3,000 Lumen at 65 lbs? I'd probably do it if it had 70,000 for 15 lbs. But no gots so no go.


----------



## BVH (Jan 22, 2010)

What is the narrow beam angle - do I remember 1 degree, or is that something else I'm remembering?


----------



## get-lit (Jan 23, 2010)

From the Perko 200 specs... "Indestructible Nickel, produces a 1-degree beam collimation"


----------



## Lips (Jan 23, 2010)

Beam is listed at about *1 degree *in manual for acr 600




Lamp housing = Aluminum alloy die casting
Base = Aluminum alloy die casting
Power source, 24V = 21.6 – 26.4 V
Power source, 12V = 12V
Fuse, 24V = 10 amp
Fuse, 12V = 20 amp
Reflector = High quality parabolic glass
Lamp = 150W Xenon short arc lamp
Peak beam candle power = 6,000,000 CD
Beam spread = About 1°
Operation method = Electric remote control
Elevation angle = Up 18°, down 30°
Turning angle = 360° (Continuous)
Elevation speed = About 7.5°/sec.
Turning speed = Low about 11°sec., High about 27° sec




Get-Lit

wonder if any of the new type Xenon bulbs out would perform better than the stock


----------



## get-lit (Jan 23, 2010)

You can't just throw in any lamp because the ballast must support the lamp's rated voltage and regulated current. Mounting also depeneds upon the specific lamp dimensions which the search light was designed for. Cooling also varies. So if you're just wanting a replacement lamp for the search lights discussed in this thread, probably the intended Xenon short arcs would do best. Osram, Ushio, ORC, and Christie all make Xenon short arc lamps that are typically compatible across the brands, but they also pretty much perform the same as well.

It really is amazing how old the Xenon short arc lamp technology is, and how cutting edge it has remained while remaining unchanged. I can't think of anything else that has stayed that way for decades upon decades, except for maybe underwater basket weaving :thinking:


----------



## Lips (Jan 24, 2010)

.


Yep, I suspected that. Maybe one day I'll crack her open and go with a different ballast/bulb. This thing is rather massive and should have plenty of room in there...





Few more pics:












*You can see a little better about how big these things are from these boat mast pics...*




















.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know, I think housings that big really should be using higher power lamps. Other nautical search lights that size begin with 500 watts.


----------



## Lips (Jan 26, 2010)

get-lit said:


> I don't know, I think housings that big really should be using higher power lamps. Other nautical search lights that size begin with 500 watts.




I think the limitation is the 24 volts which is easier to deal with when the light is not mounted on a boat. 300 watts would have been perfect but the ones I've found are 115/230 when you move up in power, especially 500 watts. More power of course they want more $'s. 

The ACR at $6000 is found on many larger used pleasure vessels, more than any other searchlight I came across. Made in Japan and they have many dealers in the USA. The 500 watters I came across are way more money for sure... The Norwegian *XR 150/500-R20 Short Arc* in the first post is 115v but would be a nice get if it could be found. I talked to the distributor here in the states, he chuckled when I said only one unit, I could feel his eyes roll when asked if he had a used one!!!



.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 26, 2010)

Actually, for short arc Xenon lamps, it's the amperage that increases mostly with higher power. The voltage stays somewhat low. For instance, the XBO 150 voltage is 15 to 18v, while the XBO 500 is still only 17v.

Because these lamps use current-limiting ballasts, it's the 'current' gains that make higher power lamps much more difficult and expensive to power.

A ballast for a 500W short arc Xenon lamp is actually much simpler when it's made to operate from a 24v source than from a 115v source.


----------

